# Logic Pro X - Audio Track Smpte Lock/Offset



## milesito (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm using Logic Pro X and have imported the video I'm working on. I have extracted the audio from the quicktime file and locked it's smpte position so that if I offset the film, it is supposed to stay in sync with the picture. HOWEVER, when I'm trying to do the 2nd cue and make bar 2 hit on the 1st note (off setting the entire film to the proper start time of the cue), the audio track (dialog), sfx, and some other tracks can't seem to shift more than 1 or 2 bars behind the 0 bar mark so they begin stacking on top of each other and everything is out of sync. Does anyone know how I can make it so that the audio tracks (that are locked w/ smpte) actually stay locked to smpte when i move the start time off set? This is quite frustrating. The Midi files from the previous cue that are locked move just fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## milesito (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok, the midi tracks are not just fine...they are also not matching up either...


----------



## autopilot (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm following exactly what you're trying to do ... 

But I do know that area before bar one is problematic in terms of sync and start times.

Perhaps your solution is to move everything to something like Bar 100 (or so)? so that if you do need to go back it's still in a positive bar range?


----------



## FredW (Sep 4, 2014)

This is how I handle cue starts in Logic 9. The cue start including all regions (audio and midi) cant go more than -8 bars before the project start.

http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/how-to-create-cue-starts-in-logic-pro

I guess its the same in Logic X?


----------



## pkm (Sep 4, 2014)

Cut the audio at the desired start time, delete everything before it, then set the smpte start in Logic


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 4, 2014)

When you Import the video the audio should automatically be locked to SMPTE. Try this:

Unlock SMPTE from the audio regions,

open the audio in the editor & click the file tab,

Go to edit & make sure "Lock position in track when moving anchor is selected",

Move the anchor point of the regions to the middle or even near the end of the regions

Re-lock the audio regions to SMPTE

Then change the start position for bar 1 in the sync settings


----------



## milesito (Sep 4, 2014)

FredW @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> This is how I handle cue starts in Logic 9. The cue start including all regions (audio and midi) cant go more than -8 bars before the project start.
> 
> http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/how-to-create-cue-starts-in-logic-pro
> 
> I guess its the same in Logic X?




Thanks all for the feedback. It appears everyone is on the same page - in that I should basically delete everything to the left of my start point in terms of the movie audio and even midi files from previous cues...I was hoping I could keep the other audio and midi files so that if I need to quickly skip back to earlier in the movie to hear what I composed, I could just listen to it without switching projects..I guess that is not possible.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## milesito (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for the tips. I have been chopping off the audio that was not necessary before the start of the cue...One last question - when I save and later re-open the file, the movie is no longer off set and the audio associated with it is off as well. Is there anyway to make is in Logic Pro X such that the movie cue is still lined up properly?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------

